# Drafts of Cougar and Furbearer guidebooks



## Amy (Jan 22, 2009)

We've just posted the near-final drafts of the 2012-2013 Utah Cougar guidebook and the 2012-2013 Utah Furbearer guidebook. If you have a moment, please take a look and let me know if you see any problems. Thanks!


----------



## Bears Butt (Sep 12, 2007)

Amy,
I read them both and only found one questionable thing.
Cougar book: Pg 10, paragraph begins with November 1: ".......As a result, the last day to purchase a 2012-2013 harvest-objective permit is Nov. 3, 2013".
Is that correct "2013"?

Wynn


----------



## reb8600 (Sep 8, 2007)

BB 

That would be correct because if you buy the permit after the season starts, you cannot hunt for 7 days. The date of Nov 3, 2013 is there because if you buy a permit after that it will expire before you can hunt.


----------



## reb8600 (Sep 8, 2007)

Amy I have a question about the areas closed to Beaver. On page 17 it lists the areas closed and states 

Summit County—All lands east of
SR-150 and south of U.S. Forest Service
roads 017, 058, 072 and 077 (commonly
known as the North Slope Road)

I just got back from the Ogden office to get some clarification on this. I asked about the North Slope Road area in the area heading up to Spirit Lake. I do believe that is in Daggett county. The guy I talked to said that law covers all the way to Flaming Gorge. If that is the case, why does the guide book only say Summit county. If it covers into Daggett county, then that should be specified also.


----------



## Amy (Jan 22, 2009)

Bears Butt said:


> I read them both and only found one questionable thing.
> Cougar book: Pg 10, paragraph begins with November 1: ".......As a result, the last day to purchase a 2012-2013 harvest-objective permit is Nov. 3, 2013".
> Is that correct "2013"?





reb8600 said:


> That would be correct because if you buy the permit after the season starts, you cannot hunt for 7 days. The date of Nov 3, 2013 is there because if you buy a permit after that it will expire before you can hunt.


reb8600's explanation is exactly right. Thank you both for following up!



reb8600 said:


> On page 17 it lists the areas closed and states
> 
> Summit County-All lands east of
> SR-150 and south of U.S. Forest Service
> ...


Thanks for bringing this to our attention, reb8600. We were just about to send the book to the printer when I saw your post. I did some checking, and I think we will likely modify this item in next year's guidebook. I discussed your suggestion with the guidebook committee chair, and we don't want to just drop "Daggett" in there without talking to the appropriate biologists in both our Vernal and Ogden offices. One of our map specialists noted that none of the specific Forest Service roads mentioned in the description are actually in Daggett County. (Although the North Slope Road certainly continues into Daggett County.) It's also $40 to modify any of the guidebook proof pages at this point. With those things in mind, we've flagged this for follow-up, and you'll very likely see it updated/modified in next year's book.


----------



## reb8600 (Sep 8, 2007)

So was I told correctly that it is also closed in Daggett county? I will be in that area for most of Oct and would like to know if it can or cannot be trapped. By the way it is in the proclamation, I read it as being open. I do not want to get a ticket.

I thought it used to also say that Echo Canyon was closed in Summit county but notice that hasnt been in there the last couple years. Is it now open?


----------



## Amy (Jan 22, 2009)

reb8600 said:


> So was I told correctly that it is also closed in Daggett county? I will be in that area for most of Oct and would like to know if it can or cannot be trapped. By the way it is in the proclamation, I read it as being open. I do not want to get a ticket.
> 
> I thought it used to also say that Echo Canyon was closed in Summit county but notice that hasnt been in there the last couple years. Is it now open?


I'll check on both of these, reb8600. Quite a few people will be out over the holiday weekend, but I'll try to get an answer for you sometime next week.


----------



## Amy (Jan 22, 2009)

reb8600 said:


> So was I told correctly that it is also closed in Daggett county? I will be in that area for most of Oct and would like to know if it can or cannot be trapped. By the way it is in the proclamation, I read it as being open. I do not want to get a ticket.


This morning I spoke to our mammals coordinator, who called the supervisor of our Ogden office to follow up on this. It sounds like the person you spoke to was incorrect. That closure does *not* extend into Daggett County, and the guidebook is correct as written. You should be fine to trap in Daggett County this fall.



reb8600 said:


> I thought it used to also say that Echo Canyon was closed in Summit county but notice that hasnt been in there the last couple years. Is it now open?


Yes, it is open. The Echo closure was removed in the 2010-2011 guidebook. We will be re-evaluating these closures over the next year to determine if they are all still necessary and whether new areas should be closed. You will see any changes in the 2013-2014 Furbearer guidebook.


----------



## reb8600 (Sep 8, 2007)

Amy
Thanks for following up on that for me.


----------

